# EOS M case.



## Daniel Flather (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi,

Is there a case for the EOS M? Something that facilitates the camera as an everyday cary item. A case that can clip on to your person would be ideal. If you have a link to share, please paste it to this thread. Thanks.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 13, 2012)

i've been looking at these just gotta work out which one will fit best
http://www.lenscoat.com/camera-pouches-c-30_7.html

I have the body bag for my wifes 5D mk2 which can fit the body and the 24-70 or 24-105 in it without hood
their gear is really well made. she's really happy with it because its light and protects the camera well

edit it think this one might do
http://www.lenscoat.com/bodybag®-point-shoot-large-zoom-p-1579.html

eos m size 
Dimensions (W x H x D) mm
108.6 x 66.5 x 32.3 mm

pouch size
cameras approximately 4.75"w x3.5"h x 3"d
in real measuring terms thats
118mm w x 87.5mm h x 75mm d

I think it would fit the 22mm but not the 18-55


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 8, 2013)

So I just got this case its really good it fits the m and 22mm perfect and even the m and 18-55 at a stretch well worth it imo


----------



## LukieLauXD (Jan 8, 2013)

I got this one over the Winter Break.

http://products.lowepro.com/product/Event-Messenger%E2%84%A2%20100,2289.htm

It was like one of four bags in the world that actually fit the M with the 18-55 attached.
Still had room for the 270EXII and the charger.


----------



## sandymandy (Jan 8, 2013)

He is looking for a case not a bag. 







something like this


----------

